# Nitrous in a 92 SE-R



## courtjester (Nov 5, 2004)

I want to install one of the NOS cheater packages on my 92 se-r. I would start out with like a 50hp boost, something small. My main concern is with the whole idea of putting nitrous on a stock motor. I don't want to blow my motor. However this is practacly a brand new motor (SR20DE with 40K miles). I was looking for some feedback on the topic.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

sr20's can handel 100 shot on a stock engine ( wetkit ) a 50 shot should be no problem

SEARCH!!!


----------

